# Hypoxylon Canker



## coolbrze (Aug 21, 2011)

How prevalent is this fungi (in Oaks) in the Washington Metropolitan area? Once properly diagnosed, what do you recommend for treatment, I've heard of using horticultural corn meal along w/ soil food around the drip line of the tree and watering them in? Is it worth deadwooding the trees during the dormant season?


----------



## Ed Roland (Aug 22, 2011)

I believe the cornmeal is food for antagonist Trichoderma spp. which might control a pathogenic soil fungi. 

Best bet is prevention by reducing stress. Lets see if Treeseer pops in. He has has success treating this disease in the past.

good luck


----------



## outonalimbts (Oct 3, 2011)

*Extremely Prevalent! We See it on a regular basis-*



coolbrze said:


> How prevalent is this fungi (in Oaks) in the Washington Metropolitan area? Once properly diagnosed, what do you recommend for treatment, I've heard of using horticultural corn meal along w/ soil food around the drip line of the tree and watering them in? Is it worth deadwooding the trees during the dormant season?


 
Cool-
We have heard of many would be treatments, agrifoss, and some other products that are pumped into the root plate area- Nothing seems effective in controlling the spread in a tree that has the disease. The number 1 thing you can do is preventative maintenance by installing soaker hose around the drip line and supplemental watering. This may slow the progression of the fungus, but it depends on the trees vitality. 

If the tree is close to a structure of other target, either move the target or the tree as it may fail unexpected, with little or no provocation.

Good Luck,
Adam


----------

